# Icônes sur le bureau



## jlb11 (22 Juin 2022)

Bonjour

je ne sais pas dans quelles rubriques je peux mettre ce sujet. Si je me suis trompé veuillez m'en excuser par avance. J'ai Windows 11 installé grâce à parallels Desktop mais le problème c'est que certaines icônes appartenant à Windows 11 apparaissent sur le bureau de mon iMac est ce qu'il est possible de les supprimer et empêcher qu'elles réapparaissent lors du démarrage de mon iMac. Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anthony (22 Juin 2022)

jlb11 a dit:


> je ne sais pas dans quelles rubriques je peux mettre ce sujet.


Un sujet sur Windows sur Mac, ça peut aller dans… Windows sur Mac. Bref, je déplace.


----------



## jlb11 (22 Juin 2022)

Merci et veuillez m'excuser de cette bourde


----------



## Locke (22 Juin 2022)

Je n'ai pas gardé Parallels Desktop, mais sur le fond ce sont des raccourcis d'applications Windows créées par Parallels Desktop et non pas par Windows. Ces icônes avec une petite flèche noire et 2 traits rouges verticaux peuvent être supprimées. N'ayant plus Parallels Desktop, je te suggère de regarder dans ses Préférences et surtout ceux de ta machine virtuelle. Tu peux garder les icônes de Windows 10 et 11. Sous Windows, c'est toujours l'utilisateur qui fait la création des raccourcis, comme sous macOS _(alias)_.


----------



## Anthony (22 Juin 2022)

jlb11 a dit:


> Merci et veuillez m'excuser de cette bourde


Ça va, j’ai vu pire, au moins c’était dans macOS de base


----------



## jlb11 (22 Juin 2022)

Bonjour @Locke  .  Merci pour ta réponse. Tout à fait au début j'avais cliqué droit sur l'icône pour la supprimer et malheureusement dans Windows 11 l'icône avait disparu. La supprimer directement ce n'est pas envisageable. Il ne me reste plus que la solution que tu me donnes à savoir regarder dans les préférences de parallels Desktop. Mais en ayant auparavant regardé les différentes rubriques de parallels Desktop et de la machine virtuelle Windows 11 je n'ai rien vu concernant ces icônes sur le bureau de iMac. je vais donc regarder plus longuement chaque rubrique. je te tiens au courant


----------



## Locke (22 Juin 2022)

jlb11 a dit:


> je n'ai rien vu concernant ces icônes sur le bureau de iMac


Ces icônes sont bien créées par Parallels Desktop, une version d'OS X ou macOS ne les créera jamais.


jlb11 a dit:


> La supprimer directement ce n'est pas envisageable.


Mais si, cela n'aura aucun impact dans ta machine virtuelle. Par contre, il se peut que Parallels Desktop les récrée donc le fait d'aller consulter ses préférences.

Que se passe-t-il si tu fais un clic sur un des raccourcis ? Cela lancera et ouvrira automatiquement Parallels Desktop et ta machine virtuelle en lançant/ouvrant telle ou telle application. En ultime recours pour ne pas avoir une pelletée d'icônes sur ton Bureau de macOS, tu crées un dossier ayant pour nom par exemple *Raccourcis PD Windows 11* et tu y places tous les raccourcis de Parallels Desktop.


----------



## jlb11 (22 Juin 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec toi que c'est parallels Desktop qui crée ces icônes. Je suis aussi d'accord que si je clique sur l'icône ça ouvre Windows 11. Et c'est bien ce que je dis plus haut c'est que si je supprime ce raccourci directement par le bureau de l'iMac automatiquement ça supprime ce raccourci sur l'écran de Windows 11. Il y a quelques semaines j'avais fait l'expérience justement de supprimer une icône directement par le bureau de l'iMac en cliquant droit sur le raccourci et mettre dans la poubelle ça m'avait supprimé ce raccourci dans Windows 11. Par contre ton idée de mettre ces raccourcis dans un dossier c'est judicieux. je vais tester ça. Merci pour ton aide. . C'est super sympa


----------



## iDanGener (22 Juin 2022)

jlb11 a dit:


> [..] problème c'est que certaines icônes appartenant à Windows 11 apparaissent sur le bureau de mon iMac


Bonjour,
Est-ce que ton bureau sous Windows et celui sous Mac partagent une synchronisation (par exemple via OneDrive) ?


----------



## jlb11 (22 Juin 2022)

Bonjour  

Pas que je sache. Du moins moi je n'ai rien configuré dans ce sens


----------



## edenpulse (22 Juin 2022)

C'est un réglage de la VM. 
Si tu veux désactiver tout ça, ça se passe dans les réglages de la VM. 
comme ici où j'ai tout désactivé :


----------



## jlb11 (22 Juin 2022)

Bonjour @edenpulse  . Merci pour ta réponse. Je viens de faire tout ce que à écrit mais malheureusement les icônes sont toujours présentes
@Locke j'ai fait ce que tu m'as conseillé mais dès que je met le raccourci dans le dossier ce raccourci disparait dans Windows.


----------



## iDanGener (22 Juin 2022)

jlb11 a dit:


> Bonjour @edenpulse  . Merci pour ta réponse. Je viens de faire tout ce que à écrit mais malheureusement les icônes sont toujours présentes


Ça ne supprimera pas les alias créés antérieurement aux changements, mais il n'y en aura pas de nouveaux de créés lors des prochaines séances de travail sur Windows.


----------



## jlb11 (22 Juin 2022)

Ah ok. Imaginons que je supprime directement ces raccourcis sur le bureau de l'iMac, en sachant que ces raccourcis vont être supprimés bien  sur dans Windows 11. En faisant ce que tu me dis et que je remette dans Windows 11 les icônes qui avaient disparu, donc elles ne devraient plus apparaitre sur le bureau de l'iMac. Est ce que j'ai bon?


----------



## jlb11 (23 Juin 2022)

Bonjour
Je viens d'effectuer ce que j'ai écrit juste au dessus et effectivement ça fonctionne. Merci à tous pour votre aide. Problème résolu.


----------

